# Trolling motor for a Salt Marsh 1444



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

For most fishing applications bow mount is the way to go imo. Save your money and get a good one when the time is right. They are worth their weight in gold.....


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

Ok that's what I was thinking. I'm about to graduate school and get a real career so I guess I'll wait a year or two until I can afford the 55lb ipilot


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats on graduating! And ipilot is the shizz....


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I found my bow mount used on craigslist for $200. Keep checking daily because the good deals don't last long.


----------

